# Drucker nimmt Tinte nicht an



## Windows0.1 (5. März 2012)

Hi

ich hab mir vorhin im lidl neue tinten für meinen Epson Sx 235 w gekauft 
blos nur cyan und Gelb werden erkannt schwarz und Magenta nicht 
woran liegt das?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2012)

Wackelkontakt? Hatte so etwas bei der letzten Charge auch das eine Patrone nicht wirklich erkannt wurde, da mußte die Haltenase mit Nachdruck fixiert werden.


----------



## sc4rfac3 (5. März 2012)

die Espon Patronen haben doch einen Chip wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Da kannst du wohl nur mit den Patronen zurückgehen und dem Verkäufer mitteilen das dein Drucker sie nicht erkennt. Ich glaube da kann man wenig machen .. Ich würde dir empfehlen die teuren original Espon Patronen zu kaufen insgesamt kommt man besser damti weg. Teilweise bessere Qualität beim Drucken und oft halten sie auch länger.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2012)

sc4rfac3 schrieb:


> die Espon Patronen haben doch einen Chip wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Da kannst du wohl nur mit den Patronen zurückgehen und dem Verkäufer mitteilen das dein Drucker sie nicht erkennt. Ich glaube da kann man wenig machen .. Ich würde dir empfehlen die teuren original Espon Patronen zu kaufen insgesamt kommt man besser damti weg. Teilweise bessere Qualität beim Drucken und oft halten sie auch länger.



Ich nutze Canaon und dort sind auch Chips verbaut und ich hatte bis auf 2 Patronen keinerlei Probleme. Alternativen wären Boeder, Geha oder Pelikan, zwar nicht ganz so günstig aber gute Qualität und das die eine geringere Druckleistung haben ist mir nie aufgefallen.


----------



## sc4rfac3 (5. März 2012)

bei meiner freundin war es so. eine Pelikan und eine Geha. Beide Patronen haben nicht die Qualität im Druck gebracht wie eine originale Patrone. Mag sein das es am Modell liegt. Das möchte ich nicht ausschließen.


----------



## Windows0.1 (5. März 2012)

ok ich werde später die patronen zurückbringen und mir originale bestellen.


----------



## sc4rfac3 (5. März 2012)

hier bekommt günstig und schnell Tinte. 
Tinte und Toner - günstig und schnell

Nur zu empfehlen diese Multipacks. Ich weiss allerdings nicht welcher der richtige von den beiden ist.


----------

